# كيف يمكن زيادة مسافة ريموت سيارة ؟؟؟



## القسامي (27 يناير 2007)

:1: الاخوة الأعزاء

كيف يمكن أن أزيد من مسافة ريموت سيارة ؟؟
ارجوكم الرد بسرعة وذلك للضرورة وبارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## القسامي (28 يناير 2007)

*أرجو الاهتمام بالموضوع بارك الله فيكم*

احبابنا الكرام

ارجوكم من عنده خلفيه عن هذا الموضوع افادتي بذلك
للضرورة القصوى

ساعدوني نفع الله بكم الأمة :78:


----------



## abdalwars (30 يناير 2007)

بصراحه اخى انا لم أجربها من قبل لكن جرب وقل لى على النتيجه 
ممكن تجرب تعمل class ab pwoer amplifier 
او قبل ifra red led حط opamp وخلى ال gain بتاعه عالى 
كده انت كبرت ال power بتاعه الأشاره التى ستدخل إلى ifra red led أظنها كده هتزيد مداها 
الحركه ديه كنا بنعملها فى الأرسال الأسلكى لما نكون عاوزين نكبر مدى الأرسال كنا بنكبر الباور ونستخدم antenna بتدى gain عالى 
على العموم ربنا يوفقك وينصرك منتظر أسمع منك النتائج 
وانا برضوا هسأل واخبرك لو فيه جديد وصلت له


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 يناير 2007)

اخى 
اكتب فى جوجل
Car Remote key
ستحصل على روابط كثيرة أولها موقع يشرح عمل أى شئ تريده والرابط التالى فيه شرح ما تريد
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/remote-entry1.htm
ستجد ان المفتاح يعمل على تردد 300-400 ميجا هرتز مما يصعب توصيل هوائى لها وربما يفيد أكثر وضع الهوائى فى السيارة للإستقبال


----------



## abdalwars (30 يناير 2007)

لا يمكن وضع هوائى لها 
لأنها تعمل بالأشعه تحت الحمراء
ولو قمت بفتح المرسل بتاع السياره سترى infra red led بداخله هوه ما يرسل الأشاره
انا لم أقل للأخ يركب أريال فى السيارة أو جهاز الأرسال أنا كنت عاوز أوضح انا أستخدمتها قبل كده فى إيه 
ثم فكرتك جيده أخى ما فى أفضل من جوجل 
أبحث عليه وأعمل أحتمالات بحث كثير ستجد الحل
وانا هبحث معكم


----------



## abdalwars (30 يناير 2007)

*وصلت لها*

الله أكبر الله أكبر 
الحمد لله كلامى طلع سليم 100% :12: :12: :12: 
التكبير سيكون فعلاً كما قلت تكبير الباور الخارجه عنطريق opamp 
لكنا هذه الدائره الراجل عمل فيها عده مراحل للتكبير علشان يحصل على أكبر مدى ممكن 
وهذه دائره لزياده مدى مرسل الأنفراريد








http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Interface/irext5.htm

وهذه الصفحه بها أكثر من مشروع للأنفرا ريد 
وتكبير المدى :78: :78: :78: هديه بسيطه لأخى القسامى :78: :78: :78: 
http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Interface/candi.htm


----------



## القسامي (30 يناير 2007)

*حياكم الله وشكرا على الاهتمام*

تحية خاصة جدا جدا الى أخي abdalwars وبارك الله فيك على الاهتمام
وأسأل الله أن ينفع بك الأمة
جاري التجريب وسأبلغك بالنتائج ولك الأجر ان شاء الله

والشكر موصول للأخ Maged Abbas Mohame على اهتمامه

أخوكم المحب
:78: القسامي :78:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (31 يناير 2007)

أخى
الدائرة المرسومة استقبال وليست ارسال - كما أن المرسل عادة فى حجم المدالية للمفاتيح و بطاريتها لا تصل 12 فولت
شكرا على مجهودك و لا أقلل من قيمتة فقط أردت الإيضاح


----------



## القسامي (8 فبراير 2007)

اخواني الأعزاء ؛؛؛؛
سامحوني لحتى الان ما أفدتكم بالنتائج
المشكلة مو عندي والله
المشكلة ان معظم القطع غير موجودة وبدها كام يوم لتوصل
وحياكم الله


----------

